# Elgin Skylark frame



## Buster1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone else spot this Skylark frame?  What do you think?  Will it be a lifetime of hunting the missing parts?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...946905685&index=16&nav=SEARCH&nid=17480752706


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 14, 2012)

*the seller posted it here first*

I think he mentioned he was taking it to the ML swap, if no one wanted it there.
it went on ebay. random stuff pops up on ebay from time to time, but you'll end up paying through the nose for a part sometimes.


----------



## bike (Nov 14, 2012)

*Yes*



Buster1 said:


> Anyone else spot this Skylark frame?  What do you think?  Will it be a lifetime of hunting the missing parts?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...946905685&index=16&nav=SEARCH&nid=17480752706




a lifetime.............. Unless you plan on paying BIG BUX-


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats my frame I had at ML...
 Also you fellows missed the one on eBay under 'Antique Bicycle'
  It was ebay item #170936842718
  I thought the price it went for was pretty fair....


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 14, 2012)

detroitbike said:


> Thats my frame I had at ML...
> Also you fellows missed the one on eBay under 'Antique Bicycle'
> It was ebay item #170936842718
> I thought the price it went for was pretty fair....




Missed it I did.  Posted in "wrong" category it was.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 14, 2012)

better link to Elgin Skylark:
http://r.ebay.com/1Ap2em
  Sso what do you think of the price this bike sold for?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 14, 2012)

detroitbike said:


> Thats my frame I had at ML...
> Also you fellows missed the one on eBay under 'Antique Bicycle'
> It was ebay item #170936842718
> I thought the price it went for was pretty fair....




MISSED? That bike wasn't missed and it coming to Cali to a great collection!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2012)

And here's the missing headlight for that sold Skylark from a different seller  http://www.ebay.com/itm/230880321391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup that girls skylark frame that  is up on ebay right now was at the memory lane meet for sale. I took a pic of it i think he was asking 300 buxs for it. But that crank is not og though!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> And here's the missing headlight for that sold Skylark from a different seller  http://www.ebay.com/itm/230880321391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648




Actually I believe that light/horn cover was from a Robin that got parted. This cover and light actually sold a few weeks ago for $315. Notice that the light that comes with it is a whole seperate torpedo light and not the original guts to this cover. Regarding the Skylark frame unless you already have those hard to find parts you are going to search a long time and have way more in this than if you found a complete Skylark. A pretty nice restored one sold within the last year for just over $3k which I thought was a pretty good deal and these are out there if you really look. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't know what the skylark carcass will bring, but it's a start for someone and there's enough there to make a cool bike in the interim.

As Master Yoda mentioned, I did not see the miscategorized skylark that just ending either, but I have to congratulate the new owner as she seems to be in exceptional shape!
Trade you my light top for the pedal end caps?  Nahhh!

As to the ending value, I think it was strong considering the lack of light cover and speedo head, but also very appropriate with the original paint and integrity....big upside.

I would be very concerned with a 0 feedback bidder with the shipping process.
Have it profesionally done in 2-3 boxes if necessary as those fenders are very frail.

Chris


----------

